# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  BSoD

## AzurFlame

Помогите понять в чем проблема. Вылетает чаще всего в играх. 
Вот код ошибки:
STOP: 0x0000000A (0x00000000, 0x000000FF, 0x00000000, 0x806E5EA0)
Спасибо.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AzurFlame

Вот другая...
STOP: 0x0000008E (0xc0000005, 0x8053BD40, 0xA5CCFCD8, 0x00000000)

----------

